# [Closed]Free Entry Meteor Shower



## Snowifer (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a heavy meteor shower on my island today! Not sure if Celeste is around, I haven't found her.
No entry fee, but tips are always appreciated!

Please leave though the airport when you're done. I will be semi-afk.
Comment below and I'll pm the dodo code! Going to keep it to around 4 people at a time.


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd like to come! Ty for hosting


----------



## May.I (Jun 14, 2020)

Can I come over, please?


----------



## Anblick (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh please!  I'd love to visit!


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 14, 2020)

May I come please


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## kyasarin (Jun 14, 2020)

may i visit pls!


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## Serabee (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh, I'd love a chance to visit!


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 14, 2020)

id like to come when you're available!


----------



## oruberiku (Jun 14, 2020)

I would love to come! Will help water the flowers


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes please, ill stand in line.


----------



## Xdee (Jun 14, 2020)

hi can I pls come by


----------



## Arlaluvs (Jun 14, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## Muddy (Jun 15, 2020)

Kitty from Kittybeach 

If you are still open


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 15, 2020)

still open?


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 15, 2020)

Arlaluvs said:


> Is this still open?





Muddy said:


> Kitty from Kittybeach
> 
> If you are still open





nintendoanna said:


> still open?



I closed for a moment, but I'll reopen in a sec!


----------



## milktae (Jun 15, 2020)

If it’s still open I’d like to come, cece from Tokii


----------



## DragonEye (Jun 15, 2020)

I would like to visit if you are reopening!


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd like to come too please!


----------



## Muddy (Jun 15, 2020)

TYVM!


----------

